# Amazon's Uber-like Delivery Service



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There have been mentions of this service since at least June, but it looks like they are going to start testing it in Seattle:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/amazon-tests-uber-like-service-for-deliveries/2015/09/29/ec85f0b6-66d9-11e5-bdb6-6861f4521205_story.html


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I wonder whether my son, who works for AWS in Seattle & doesn't have a car, will find this useful? _Off to ask him!_


----------

